
How AT&T's Bell Labs shaped modern art - keatsandchapman
http://littleatoms.com/how-att-shaped-modern-art
======
rxm
It seems to me that art and science need to go together. Places rich in
technological development are also great art, culinary, literary, ... hubs. To
feed the cutting edge you need crazy analogies that only diverse fields
provide.

